# و الموت بكورونا ليس إلا سبب من الاسباب



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2020)

ليه يا ربى بنحس ان الى مات بكرونا دا مات ناقص عمر--
 و كائن هذا الوباء تدخل فى ترتيباتك و غير فى التواريخ --
 و كائن الشخص كان لسه قدامه عمر طويل يعيشه و لكن اتى المرض و اخذه غدر و خلسه ---
 اعطينا يا رب سلام-- اعطينا يا رب حكمه حتى نفهم مشيئتك -- انر عقولنا يا الله  

علمنا ان مفيش حد بيموت ناقص عمر--- -- الانسان بيموت لما يتمم وقته و ايامه المحدده---
فما الفرق بين موته من و باء و بين موته فى حادث و بين موته بعد مرض طويل و بين طبيعيه فى الفراش--
كلها نهايه واحده و كما قيل -- الموت واحد و تتعدد الاسباب--
 فيكفى على القلب تحمل الفراق  فلا نحمله اكثر بالقهر و الشعور بان الشخص مات ناقص عمر---
ارحمنا يا الله --- ارحم شعبك يا رب--- اشفى اولادك يا الهى--
شددنا بيك دايما يا رب-- علشان لما يجى الوقت نبقى دايما مستعدين للانتقال ----

عزى قلوب كل الى فقدوا احبابهم 

 اعنا يا قدوس


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أغسطس 2020)

للموت اسباب متعددة بفايروس كورونا او بسبب مرض عضال او بسبب حادث مروع كلها اسباب للموت. كل انسان يولد معلوم لدى الله متى سينتقل من هذا العالم بأي سبب من الاسباب فمن يكمّل سعيه ويجتهد باستثمار وزناته اضعافاً مضاعفة في ملكوت المسيح ويكتنز بذلك له كنوزاً روحيةً لا ينقبها اللصوص او يفسدها الصدأ وهي محفوظة له زيتاً كافياً في سراجه لحين موعد انتقاله من هذا العالم ولقائه بعريس نفسه شخص رب المجد يسوع المسيح تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين
اصبتِ يا اختي العزيزة الغالية حبو فان كورونا ما هي الا سبب من اسباب الموت لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2020)

حكمتك يا رب ....


----------



## Maran+atha (8 نوفمبر 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليه يا ربى بنحس ان الى مات بكرونا دا مات ناقص عمر--
> و كائن هذا الوباء تدخل فى ترتيباتك و غير فى التواريخ --
> و كائن الشخص كان لسه قدامه عمر طويل يعيشه و لكن اتى المرض و اخذه غدر و خلسه ---
> اعطينا يا رب سلام-- اعطينا يا رب حكمه حتى نفهم مشيئتك -- انر عقولنا يا الله
> ...



الله ضابط الكل في السموات والأرض
فالله ضابط لكل عمر الإنسان والخليقة
والله ضابط لكل فيروس وكل الكائنات


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 نوفمبر 2020)

ناقص عمر لية ؟
هو فية حد ضامن يعيش ساعة واحدة !!
شوفي 
السبب ان معظم الناس مستبعدة الموت عن نفسها ، وكورونا قربته سيكا ههههه 
 مالها كورونا ده فيروس زي العسل  
ذكرنا بالموت 
قربنا من ربنا
علمنا النضافة هههههه
بس احنا نتعظ ونبقا كويسين ونحب بعض ونحب اعدائنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليه يا ربى بنحس ان الى مات بكرونا دا مات ناقص عمر--
> و كائن هذا الوباء تدخل فى ترتيباتك و غير فى التواريخ --
> و كائن الشخص كان لسه قدامه عمر طويل يعيشه و لكن اتى المرض و اخذه غدر و خلسه ---
> اعطينا يا رب سلام-- اعطينا يا رب حكمه حتى نفهم مشيئتك -- انر عقولنا يا الله
> ...


- - - 


آمين أعنا يا قدوس .. وعزي كل من مر بهذه التجربة مع زويه وخاصته,,


----------



## كليماندوس 2 (2 يوليو 2022)

*حكمة الموت - لهى من المغلقات امام عقلنا نحن البشر*
*
هل ألية الموت ، هى التى نراها و نشعر بظلالها هى اللغز فى الموت ؟
هل التوقيت = الميعاد ، هو ما يستوقفنا ؟
هل سبب اختيار الشخص ، هذا و ليس ذاك - هو التساؤل او الاستفهام ؟
هل هو الموت مفاجئه و فى وقت قصير هو الفاجعة او الصدمة - التى تثير التساؤل و المخاوف ؟*
*ام هو تذكر مرحلة الموت التى نعلمها جميعنا و نتناساها فى خضم حياتنا هى التى تذكرنا بضعفنا و بوجوده كحقيقة راسخة لن نستطيع الحيد " البعد " عنها - هو السبب فى الفاجعة ؟

بالإضافة لكل ما تقدم - ستظل حكمة الموت بعيدة عن ادراكنا و لغزا من الالغاز عسيرة الفهم علينا ...

لكن 

ايهما افضل : الموت بالتدريج من خلال الالم و معناة المرض - ام الموت السريع و باقل قدر من المعناه ؟

اليس من الجيد و من رحمة ربنا لنا - ان نرى و نسمع و نتفطن و نستعد قبلما " ربما " يحدث لنا ما يحدث لغيرنا " فجأه " ؟

و نكون مستعدين لهذه اللحظة ؟*
*ام يباغتنا الموت فجئة و تكون مصابيحنا محتاجة الزيت ؟

اليس جميع هذا يعيد و يؤكد لنا كل ما جاء بالإنجيل و ان وعود الله صادقة ، بان باواخر الايام تكثر الامراض و الأوبئة و يفنى ثلث سكان الارض بالوباء ؟

كثيرا ما أعملت عقلى لسبر غور تساؤلات الموت ، و لم أفلح

قوة و حكمة من القدير - هى فوق إدراكنا نحن البشر

عاجزين عن فهمها و ايضا اسبابها و توقيتها و اشخاصها

و نظل نتألم لفراق من فقدناهم من جراء الموت و اساليبه و نتائجه 


و لا يسعنا غير احساسنا باننا ضعاف و ليس بايدينا شىء " بعد الالم و المعاناه " - من رفع اعيننا و ايدينا ايضا قلوبنا الى فوق - نحو العلى - لنطلب الصفح عن من رحلو و نطلب الرحمة و المغفرة لنا - نحن حبيسى الجسد - المدعوين احياء - على قيد .... الحيـــــاه*


----------

